# Bragging On Dulcie



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Well, PF friends, you know that Dulcie and I have had a few challenges (recall? What recall?) in training and that is still ongoing...

HOWEVER it is time to share my really proud moment today. 

I've been working with Dulcie on her sit and down stays. She is great with them as long as her reward is playing with the amazing orange ball. I knew she was really solid because for weeks now we have been able to practice outdoors near the dog park and by the canal and she has been able to hold her stay even when people pass by, bicycles, scooters, laughing children, crowds of joggers and walkers, river boats, barges, ducks and geese -- you name it, DUlcie just holds that stay - even when I am 10-20 feet or more away.

Well, today her amazing stay just hit a brand new high. She was in her down stay and we were waiting for a pair of leashed dogs to be walked by and into the building we were working by. I was about 20 feet from Dulcie. She stayed focused on me as the other dogs walked between us and went on. 

I noticed out of the corner of my eye that there were two other dogs playing off leash up the hill. They were racing around having a great time. Just before I was going to give DUlcie the signal to break her stay (she had been in the down stay for about 2-3 minutes) one of the dogs -- a very large GSD -- came bounding down the hill toward her. 

I was in a spot as I tried to quickly calculate what would be the least harmful reaction to make. If I ran toward her to get between them, I might actually frighten her and cause a negative connection to be made. On the other hand, what if the GSD turned out not to be the happy fellow he appeared to be and I didn't do anything?

IN an instant, I decided to have some faith because I figured the other owners would not be taking chances in the open area with their two dogs if both were not reasonably well trained and socialized. So I stood my ground and prepared to act quickly if necessary, but just tried to remain nonchalant on the outside. Dulcie was still focused on me.

She must surely have heard the GSD bounding down the hill directly toward her, but she didn't even turn around to look at him, let alone break her stay! He came right up to her, sniffed her and bounced around her playfully - and DULCIe HeLD HER DOWN STAY!

The GSD stayed for about 30 of the longest seconds of my life (I think I Held my breath - it crossed my mind that the GSD might be about to get a nasty surprise if DUlcie were to decide THAT'S ENOUGH OF THAT BUSTER! -- but she did not do that and he went on his merry way.

I waited a beat or two and then called out OK! And threw her the orange ball with lots of praise.

I think I can say that Dulcie is definitely developing a solid down stay!!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow! That is amazing - both of you! Good girl Dulcie. And I would not have had those nerves of steel for the GSD!! Perfect outcome though, so impressive.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

that is a wowza! congratulations dulce and nifty!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

That is awesome! Don't you just love it when all your hard work pays off.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That was awesome!!!!! I think with that solid of a stay you deserve a brag! Talk about a BIG distraction...... that qualifies big time!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Definitely worth a brag! Good girl Dulcie - I hope she got an extra long game of ball!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Good girl Dulcie!

Yes, you deserved to brag about this one. That is truly wonderful what you have achieved working with her! Congrats


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Top marks to both of you! 80 lbs. of GSD thundering downhill toward Dulcie, milliseconds to make a decision...That is rock solid WOW!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Impressive!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Everyone! I don't know if I could have kept as calm if I hadn't already got a sense of the friendliness and playfulness of the other dog from seeing him racing around with his pal. My main concern, to be honest, was would Dulcie leap up and be reactive to him!

It all went very nicely, though, and I wished I had had the time and presence of mind to whip out my phone and take a picture - I think they must have looked very much like Lily and Peeves! However, just as Dulcie was focused on me, I was focused on her and keeping an eye on the situation, naturally.

Now, we just need to work on those recalls!  Getting there with that, too, though! I broke out the big guns this week - the orange ball as a reward for coming -- AND upped the ante from freeze-dried treats to frozen chunks of raw meat! Got some results with those, I am happy to say!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nifty said:


> Well, PF friends, you know that Dulcie and I have had a few challenges (recall? What recall?) in training and that is still ongoing...
> 
> HOWEVER it is time to share my really proud moment today.
> 
> ...



Developing a solid down, no I think you are there!!!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

There comes a point in every one's life when they need to trust their training. You and Dulcie are obviously there. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Your hard work has paid off. It's such a pleasure to have a well trained dog. I am not there yet with my Poodles other than their recall, but I know the feeling with my Doberman. He was extremely reliable in everything he did. I don't know if I'll get there with these guys (a little lazy these days about it) but you have inspired me. Well done! :clap2:


----------

